# Dagmires New Grey Knights Blog



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Well we all know the new Grey Knights are dropping in April.
I hope at least some of you know that I have been writing a blog for the last year and a half. 
With my Inqusitorial storm troopers blog finished it was time to think about my painting future.
Having painted up a few fun models I started practicing my NMM silvers and it turns out its harder then expected.
I will be practicing a few schemes over the next few weeks. Chrome, NMM, granit gray, silver
If anyone knows any good tutes then PLEASE link them or PM them to me.
I have listed a few test peices below and want to know what you all think? What pops out at you?
I have tried Pearlence, chrome ect

































All are Wips, i will finish the old skool Inquisitor as he looks ace.

Below is a test peice for my arco flagelent (had these guys for ages)

















I hope you are looking forwards to this blog as much as I am.
D


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice, would love to see more, especially when the new models are released. Only one critisism, I think you'll find it's spelt _Grey Knights._ . 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking forward to watching this one. I go more for the true metallics on the GKs, but I can not wait to see your NMM versions.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Dagmire,

Your work as always looks good. The one thing I would suggest is the grey knights gives you a chance to experiment a little. Take that and run with it. You have done well as a painter over the last 12 months increasing your skill set considerably... perhaps it is time for you to push yourself that little bit over the edge to make something great.

Some suggestions;

1). Go bright and bold. This is different from your usual darker schemes that I see as the trademark Dagmire style.

2). Try a cross pattern, as in howling griffonish in two different contrast colors or metallics. The current GK range can be done quite well with this as it is using gold and silver or bronze and silver as a focus.

3). Go a deep red, do them as exorcist style as a chapter with the rams head skull on the shoulder pads as grey knight successors almost. This would match the current ST and sisters you have for Apoc or even just blending it into a larger theme.

4). Try a set of custom bases or decide on a different base style for this force, perhaps even chequerplate... or industrial... or perhaps lava? Just as something to experiment as a force.

5). I would love to see a GK scheme in bleached bone or flat white... that would be a particular challenge I think for you, that if mastered would lead you down other painting ways and develop your skill set further.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, some progress for ya all.
Tried some OLS on the necron and the eyes of this GK. I think you have some good ideas Alex and most of them follow my own ideas as well. 
I really want to paint up some pearlesent white models but I have the feeling my painting ability is to small for my ideas.
Anyway here are some pretty pictures.
C&C very welcome at this point in the game.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That grey knight with the osl is sexy.. Paint them like that


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Definately go down this road, it will be awesome! I look forward to seeing how this progresses!



Dagmire said:


>


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not a patch on your scratch built titan...:wink:

There are some nice pieces in here. The first model looks really nice and simple. The necron is the business. Wouldn't mind seeing a whole army like that, the purple looks great. 

However, the OSL on the marine's eyes bothers me in that there is light reflected high over the brow ridge where there's no possible way light from the eyes could be. It's also present on the necron, on the side of his head facing away from the flayer. I think this is something a lot of people make a mistake with.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The OSL is looking good! I enjoyed reading the entirety or your Storm Troopers log, and I am glad I get to follow this one from the beginning. I am not a huge fan of NMM myself, but I will be interested to see where you go with it.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah I gotta say you are doing a bang up job on the metalics on this guy. I don't like OSL for marine helmets as it looks gimmicky, but that's just me. The wash you did is perfect as you have no pooling or anything and it's layed out just sooo smoothly! Lookin forward to watchin this one!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

*more test peices*

Right here are some more test bits.
The thing i want you all to look at is the armour. Clearly i have not cleaned the models up or added much in the way of detail but all i am interested in is the colour of the armour. Am i getting it right?
Which ones do you like?

The first shows purple wash on the left, a pearlesence effect on the chest and head and a blue wash on the right.
What do you like more?

























The next should be a brighter chrome effect

















The last is a black followed by blue wash all over









What looks best?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

No. 3 for me. The blue wash looks best.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

I second that, the blue wash looks great!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

I tend to agree with the posts above me and really am loving the last one with the blue.

I am going for the Grey Kinghts when they are released in April and having seen what you have posted in picture testing. I will be watching this thread very closely!

Have some +rep

ZE


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Well having practiced a bit more with this chrome effect paint i have decided to give it a miss.
The wash doesnt like staying on the chrome at all. so its back to the drawing boards 
anyone have any ideas????

On another point if you guys could link me any good base sites that would be great. I am unsure what i will used yet but i think scribor might be the way to go.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Somebody in my club is painting grey knights with a blue ink over metal. He is only using the old GK so he just puts the ink over the bare metal for the amount of work it takes it looks great. He is just going for a quick paint job but maybe have a go with some inks.

I quite like the last one but none really stand out at me. But then again my Grey Knights are White and purple as I never could pull of the metal look.

With the OSL for the eyes I find they look 87% better if you only put OSL on the bottom of the helmet. Because of the lip above the eye on the SM helmets very little light would get on the bit above the eyes.
I loved your storm troopers so looking forward to see more.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Talos on the last one being the best so far, I think I will need to see it with all of the GK details and icons to be sure, but I like the tonal quality of that one the best.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Looking good man, alot different to the ones i have seen in the flesh, not to sure if im sold on what your doing with the eyes, maybe some sharp highlights if you want em to look like there glowing or something bit like you've done on the necrons weapon.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Blue wash followed by a black wash looks really cool. Or try mixing the two, the dark blue wash looks generally quite cool.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

*On warbands and bad guys*

Well as i have yet to paint a decent SM i gave up. Not for good mind you, just for a bit.
So what have I been doing with my time you ask?

Henchmen (Wip)

















And servo skulls

























And arco-flagelents (pretty much done apart form bases)
























and more flagelents









Of course all daemon hunters need a bad guy to hunt (this guy took me under an hour from start to finish)

























And alittle bit more of my super secret special project









C&C welcome on all the models. 
Guesses on the super secret project also welcome.
D


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm glad you tried that blue/black wash as that's the combination I was going to go for.

After seeing the effect, I think I might still try it but water down the washes and then give a final highlight of Mithril Silver to bring the chrome/silver back out.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far Dag. I like the Crusader and the Arcos. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic work as usual. The flying toilet roll holder stands out for me:grin:.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree with others that the black/blue looks best. 

Really looking forward to seeing you tackle the new kits.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Fantastic work as usual. The flying toilet roll holder stands out for me:grin:.


:shok:

Shit thats exactly what it looks like 
I am going to have to get rid of the model. For fuck sake.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Dagmire said:


> :shok:
> 
> Shit thats exactly what it looks like
> I am going to have to get rid of the model. For fuck sake.


Lmao. If you get rid of it, your Inquisitor in the retinue will have nothing to use for ass wiping. I say keep it, servo skulls are always badass - even when they are used to hold toiletries.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Well i am making up some more. I will have 5 bases with a total of 7 skulls on


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

:shok: holy shit!!! they are awesome mate!

my only C+C would be, the green glowing eyes... love the glow effect just feel the actual eye needs to be more opaque i.e thicker colour and possibly brighter, if it is the lightsource creating the glow then shouldn't it be brighter and thus creating a glow effect around that area....

just my thoughts by no means a dig I definately couldn't do better :laugh:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Hudson, all C&C is welcomed mate.
D


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=81397&page=2

just after that one that's what i ment  and it's a heresy article too yay for keeping everything in house lol


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Been busy working on the henchmen. Cant wait for someone to say I have jumped on the bandwagon. I will beat them to death with my 3rd ed daemonhunter codex.
Anywho. Pictures.
Arco flagelents








Deathcult assassins. I had 3 all ready but i have started adding more
















A servitor, I tried a bit of OSL on this guy. What do you think?


























scribe, not sure who this guy will be yet









And of course the vendicare assassin

































Please slag off anything that needs it.
D


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Dag! I am not sure how I feel about that giant backpack on the vindicare, but everything else is ace. I think that the osl looks a little to subtle, but I think that that may be the dark quality of the photo playing with it, but technique wise it looks great especially from the lense on the the vindicare's scope. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The henchmen look good. I particularly like the assassins.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

*Finaly a GK*

Well I am sure one or two of you have been waiting to see an actual grey knight in this blog so here we go.
This guys is a WIP but about 85% done. I hope the NMM gold shows through. I have also tried to add OSL with the eyes
Please leave C&C as its the only way I will get better. Also nice stuff fills my heart with joy.
D

side shot, NMM (i hope) staff head











Eyes, can you see the OSL?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Niiiice looking Termy mate! The NMM reads well, perhaps a little more shading, but I am far from an NMM expert. I love the little bit of dirt on the bottom of the tabard really gives a nice sense of realism and the silver on the armor is nice an smooth. Really fantastic looking!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow I love them! Great job, you pulled off the NMM well!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

GK terminator looks very good. NMM looks good.
Look forward to seeing more of the unit finished.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

learn to put a white sheet behind your models, makes your pics come out much better


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous work.

Those eyes are perfect.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww thanks guys. Hope to have it done by next week. then only 11 more to go. :s


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These guys are looking beautiful. The lighting effects are superb. Great to see some more of your work! +rep


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Brilliant stuff! Good use of the Dusty's Corner plinth


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That first grey knight is looking ace. I've recently started my own squads, so looking at the quality of yours I now have something to aim for 

Rev


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking really good Dagmire, really good! The terminator is fantastic! +rep for the hard work and the sexy paint jobs!


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Very nice mate, maybe a bit of gloss varnish on the NMM to give it a bit of shine, maybe same with the eyes as well, lookin forward to seeing it in the flesh, will be interested to see what bases you put them on as well, have to echo the background for the pictures as well will make the models stand out loads more


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks jon, will put up the finished pic today sometime.
D


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

well here is the finished mini as it stands, I will be using a mixture of both scibor and mirco art studios bases to make my GK's look like they are fighting in a ruined temple/holy city.
This way they will kinda fit in with my Inquisitorial storm troopers. The inquisitor having been there for a while before calling for help.

Anyway the fun bit....

































Little bit of OSL

















So....... how does he look?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks absolutely fantastic Dag! My only little niggle, and it is only noticeable in the last extreme close shot, is on the right gauntlet there is an area right above the hand where it looks like the wash pooled a little bit and caused an odd tide pattern on the metal. Other than that realllly small thing the model looks great!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

your right midge good spot


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant! I really like it!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks very good.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Mega mate and the background helps as well, with the spot where the wash has pooled you might be able to wipe it off by getting it wet again, could be worth a try, likeing the base as well.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Like that GK you have finished with so far. He by far looks cleaner and crisper than most of your work to date. Well done! Soon you will be painting Ultramarines with Red Bolter casings and Yellow rimmed shoulder pads... yes yes... join us in the mid 90's... you know you want too! Soon you will be one of us with no weathering or battle damage! Give in! you know you want too!

As always top work Dags.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Alexious said:


> Like that GK you have finished with so far. He by far looks cleaner and crisper than most of your work to date. Well done! Soon you will be painting Ultramarines with Red Bolter casings and Yellow rimmed shoulder pads... yes yes... join us in the mid 90's... you know you want too! Soon you will be one of us with no weathering or battle damage! Give in! you know you want too!
> 
> As always top work Dags.


Alex, remember when we spoke about me moving on in my painting style....
Well this is it. I dont think i will dirty them up either.
Thanks
D


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> Alex, remember when we spoke about me moving on in my painting style....
> Well this is it. I dont think i will dirty them up either.
> Thanks
> D



Yes... join the dark side, well crispy side  I am particularly fond of the perfect line you got with the red on the shield blazon. I look forward to seeing how your heraldry develops for each figure.  Dare I tempt chequer pattern on a loin cloth or shield? or cross diamond?


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I must say fella these are absolutely fantastic.
Your painting is really coming on, so much so I would seriously struggle to come close to these.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

@alex.... well this sounds like a challenge to me
@Dave... awww thanks mate, coming from you that means a lot as your an amazing painter


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

*update*

Well here is a quick update, 
I have been trying to mess around with OSL and stuff Let me know what you think as its all still a wip





































i think this bit is quite nice, understated









This is what he should look like when put together

























So lets have it then.... I need OSL experts.

Here are a few more getting put into cool poses. I think.

























Getting there... Thanks for reading/looking
D


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Fucking hell mate, they're ace! Have rep!

The lighting on them is bloody incredible... bah... I need to paint more...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice Dag! The OSL is top notch! Keep 'em coming as your stuff is always a joy to look at!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

to repeat a phrase, fucking hell mate they look awesome! Love the OSL, I'm really gonna have to have a go at this on my GK! 

My only criticism is the green light on the apothecary, maybe not done as well as the others. 

But man, you're good a this. 

Rev


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah the green does need dulling down abit. But thanks


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

:shok::shok::shok: Much as I hate the recent mania about GKs, I cannot deny the immense painting skills here! +rep indeed k:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Why thanks sir. As a sisters, and inqusition player i feel better about myself knowing i own the onld daemon hunters codex. I will be playing these guys long after they are old news


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Dagmire said:


> Why thanks sir. As a sisters, and inqusition player i feel better about myself knowing i own the onld daemon hunters codex. I will be playing these guys long after they are old news


Think of all the second hand goodies you can pick up when all the latest Dex fans trade them in to get what ever is next out :biggrin:


Good work on the GKs, I look forward to seeing them continue after most other GK plogs peter out.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Think of all the second hand goodies you can pick up when all the latest Dex fans trade them in to get what ever is next out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Good work on the GKs, I look forward to seeing them continue after most other GK plogs peter out.


I completely agree with Vash. The GK mania is just an explosion of interest that will wane when we see a new codex crop up. Keep up the good work Dag.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

No, not a conversion but just a funny picture to keep you going as i try to finish my apoc


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The apothecary looks top notch. I agree with TheRev though, the green is a bit much, and I think the highlights from the backpack light going down the other weapon arm are out of place. With the way the arm bends at the shoulder and elbow, having yellow light from the pack seems weird when there's minimal direct line from the light to those surfaces. So you are trying to suggest diffuse light on a shiny surface, but I think especially along that arm, the light-highlights (that seems redundant?) should be narrower. Explanation here on Anistropic Reflections.

I hope that helps,

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> No, not a conversion but just a funny picture to keep you going as i try to finish my apoc


I don't want to know what Wardy bashes out too.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Beautiful work, i love the tone of the armour.

Looking forward to seeing a squad ranked up!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

*Apocathry is coming on*

Well here is the apoc, still a wip but he is getting there.
I know the purple on his toe is too bright and will be dulling it down soon. I might put a gloss varnish on the sword, what do you think?
Please leave C&C











































Dulled down the green OSL as well as added the NMM gold.

























Thanks


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome! Only thing I would mention is the purple on the foot but you have already mentioned that so really all round sweet paint job, look forward to seeing it entirely finished!

Oh and I like the sword as it is, maybe try the gloss varnish idea on a spare force weapon before doing it on the model as you wouldn't want to regret it?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really good Dag! Love the progress on the narthecium arm, OSL is tops. I think the purple energy field and accompanying OSL is going to look really nice once you get it cleaned up. 

As to the gloss on the sword I would second what Stuff said. It looks great as is but if you are interested in something like the gloss try it out on a spare first.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

update time!
Well my laptop has been dead a few weeks so I have not been able to update the blog for a while. Now I dont want you getting all excited about how much new content the blog will now have, cos theres not much 
I have been buys getting little bits done here and there. I have also been playing a few games.
I did struggle with a base scheme but settled on a blue marble (?) and some grass. I think it makes the models pop as best they can concidering they are silver.
I am not sold on the writing on the side of the base, what do you guys think?

Anyway lets get the pictures up

So here is the apocathory done and dusted. I like the way the purple glow came out on the lower right leg.
I think the OSL is ok.... kinda over stated but still not bad.

























































Next up we have the two finished models for my temie squad. A servo skull thrown in for funsies

















Arco flagelents painted up and now based









A acolyte, a crusader and a servitor with plasma cannon now on bases









And last off, a acolyte with a melta gun..... this guy is a wip and should be done today.










So there we have it. What do you think? how do th ebases look and should i name everyone?

D


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Great Work, those GK look stellar, i love the models, torn between getting a set to paint or reinforcing my wolves. Regardless, nice clean job, bases look great and i love that purple lightning, mind if i nick that idea for my necron gauss rods? here's some +rep


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> Great Work, those GK look stellar, i love the models, torn between getting a set to paint or reinforcing my wolves. Regardless, nice clean job, bases look great and i love that purple lightning, mind if i nick that idea for my necron gauss rods? here's some +rep


Just for you McMuffin


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

only comment is that the necron is a bit over-metallic but oh well... it's a necron

great work so far!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

greenee, that was just a test peice for pearlecent paints  but I will kep that in mind if i ever buy crons . *Nods*


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful work Dag. I am not a huge fan of the writing on the sides of the bases, but the base scheme itself is awesome. The blue works really well with the models. As always your OSL is tops. Good work mate!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks midge, i think the writing needs to go!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome I must see you use those Arco-flaggelents in a battle report they are one of the units I love from the C:GK.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesomesauce!! My crons are purple and gold, so i think that will look great.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yet another reason to feel inadequate about my painting skills. Well done Dag, up to your usual high standards.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn it Dagmire.. Why must you paint so well? Top notch stuff mate, seriously.

FFX


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

*I am painting more honest*

Well here we have the banner bearer. I think it looks pretty cool, i painted on the words with ink so i am happy with the free hand

Let me know what you think and if I can improve.
D


























































So there you have it


----------



## MarkDawg (Dec 14, 2010)

It's so good I will have to make up a new word Scrumtruelesant!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Dark eldar used as a death cult assassin.
I have yet to base this dude(et) 
Note the aquilla on his sholder and the barbed wire around his eye










































C and C welcome as always


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

*some wips*

Last up some WiPs
Libby conversion and another dude
Let me know what you think about the libby as I am still not 100% sold on him



























and the other dude]


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice looking Knights sir, I really dig your gold!
A minor complaint would be the helmet of your libbi, it seems to be a bit high in its position. Maybe cut a bit of off the bottom of the helmet to place it lower?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Dagmire said:


> Well here we have the banner bearer. I think it looks pretty cool, i painted on the words with ink so i am happy with the free hand
> 
> Let me know what you think and if I can improve.
> D


Great work on the GKs man. The only thing I would change about this guy's banner though, is a bit of a brown wash over the parchment with writing on top of it. That also tends to make the writing look a bit more ancient. The very dark black ink is a bit too sharp compared to the bone imo. 

Also about the DCA, I think other weapons would be better suited for these models. Falchions are pretty much worthless upgrades with the recent faq, so using them to represent the powerswords might look better I think... I'm not sure if they would look too "bulky" to be wielded in dark eldar hands however... I don't have any of the new DE sculpts yet, so I couldn't tell.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

falchions are a good call here sir and I will look into it, thanks for looking


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work on the banner bearer, and death cult assasin!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

*4th guy done. 1 more to go and then I treat myself*

Well I have 4/5 done now. 
After this next one I get to treat myself, dread? storm raven? draigo or libby? Scribor Inq......
..... The list goes on 

Anywho











































And a group shot with the base provided by dustys corner










C and C as always


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Dag! I like the DE as a Death Cult assassin, works really well. 

My only complaints on your Banner guy are as elmir already mentioned, the parchment at the top of the banner is just to light and could use a bit of weathering. Also on the back of the banner there is an area where your black wash has run a little. 

The helm of the libby does look a little off but I think that d0m's suggestion would sort tat out. Other than that he looks great. 

Good work all in all bud!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I think your GK's look great and I am not going to mention anything about whats already been said.

I really like the force effect/glow on the weapons and your Bases look super!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Thats right guys, up is down black is white and Dagmire has painted is 5th termi.
There is a little bit that need to be sorted out (see if you can see it) but thats it.
so the last guy and then a group shot.
The last guy was posed to look like he was taking a giant swing with his arm out
C and C welcome espcially about the OSl


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work Dag! I honestly can't see anything that needs sorted. another great addition to the squad.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

double post, sorry


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The squad looks excellent!


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Really nice work Dagmire +rep, especially like the halberds, bases, armour, well everything actually!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Wip Inquisitor
Known as space pope
I am pretty happy with the face, a few more hours and he should be done. Hoping to capture the grim darkness of 40k
C&C welcome


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far man. I love to see Scibor's stuff crop up in peoples armies as he really has some wonderful sculpts. Looking forward to seeing this guy finished.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

OK update time. Been pretty lacks as of late but here we go. A few pictures my Inquisitor and his henchmen. 










next up his accolyts and such










Some Arco flagelents










some deathcult assassins


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Good stuff, although I don't quite get why the bases of the DCA and arco's are so different. Did you use different materials on them?


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I used different bases so that I can use them in either my sisters of battle army or with the GK. I could bore you with the fluff behind my army but i wont 
Thanks for having a look


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

your OLS is nice, not to in your face but it adds alot to the model. Does seem like the inside the opposite knee would have a slight glow to it and the chest is a bit light for how close the blade it to the more purple plate below but only a picky bastard like me would see small stuff. Your GKTA squad looks fucking sweet together.

I do have to say the =][= guy does not look up to the same standard as the GK but I truely have no pinpoint reason for saying it :/. Could just be a pallet thing.

Really looking forward to seeing more of this stuff!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

WTF!!! Did I just completly miss this log?! Dude, Dagmire, SUPER job on all the paint work mate! The accolyts, flagelents, and assassins are all well done man.

+ REP!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work Dag!!! Love the inquisition units!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok done with the Death cult assassins now.
here we go.










C&C welcome as always


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

First time i've seen this. Great work your faces and freehand parts are great.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Very nice as always mate, would give you rep but I cant, so will send you digital kisses instead XX


----------

